# PE Seal requirement for NEW JERSEY



## ros (Dec 19, 2011)

Do I have to order seal right away in New Jersey. or May I wait a while. from engineer seals.com do i get rubber stamp or the self inking stamp. is self inking seal a metal one? thank you


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe that NJ is a crimping state for their seals.

I would read up on the board rules for sealing items.


----------



## bradlelf (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevo is correct ... NJ is a crimping only seal state; a rubber stamp is not acceptable.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey ros,

Kevo and bradlelf are correct, NJ is a crimping State and digital seals or rubber stamps are not permitted. Check out Subchapter 8 it this document:

http://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/laws/pelsregs.pdf

It should help in clarifying what you are looking for.

Take care...


----------



## friend_northeast (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what number you need on the seel? My number is 24GE followed by 8 digits. Is this entire thing required?


----------



## sewerjocky (Feb 3, 2012)

The NJ seal is to be a crimping seal, it can not be a rubber stamp seal.

As for the number, it should be GE XXXXX. It should have the GE letters then hte 5 digit number for your seal. The other numbers can be removed.

Example 24GE0xxxxx00; the seal number should be GE xxxxx


----------



## Duke of PEarl (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys! Its a good thing I read this post as I almost ordered a rubber stamp!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 21, 2014)

bradlelf said:


> Kevo is correct ... NJ is a crimping only seal state; a rubber stamp is not acceptable.


This


----------



## ofareggie (Oct 22, 2014)

sewerjocky said:


> The NJ seal is to be a crimping seal, it can not be a rubber stamp seal.
> 
> As for the number, it should be GE XXXXX. It should have the GE letters then hte 5 digit number for your seal. The other numbers can be removed.
> 
> Example 24GE0xxxxx00; the seal number should be GE xxxxx


So _theoretically _if I ordered GExxxxx00 should I reorder a new one, or just let it be as is?


----------

